# need advice to make an appeal



## chrissyl (May 20, 2013)

Hello there,

Not sure if this is the right area to post in......
I'm 38, ttc for nearly 3 years with no joy. 
My bf is 42, didn't want children after this age (cue MAJOR discussion) and we have until is 45 so not long!

We have been sent for tests with me having 1 blocked tube and bf slow swimmers.
The specialist said we cannot have IVF as people still get pregnant with 1 tube and our case isn't special enough.

On speaking to my GP he stated the PCT' s were changing and to give him a couple of months whilst this change period is going on. I did this to which he dropped the bomb shell, my bf has children so I am not entitled to IVF!

How is this even relevant? They are not my children, will never call me mum and not my flesh and blood.
Whilst reading other posts, I realise my medical issues are pretty tame compared to others I feel I have to fight this.

So tomorrow I will try and find the commissioners (not sure if that is right) phone number to get their guidelines and appeal policy but is there anything I can do with regards to my GP? 
I don't feel as if he has done everything he could have, certainly I have had no advice on anything, where to go, what to do etc. When he told me my bf children where considered as mine I was so upset and gobsmacked, I just cried and left without questioning what he said.
Am I being unrealistic in expecting advice?

Sorry for the rant, thank you for reading.

Chrissy


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Chrissy rant away hun, sadly when a partner has children from a previous relationship - whether or not you or your partner takes an active role in that childs life is irrelevant (in the eyes of the PCT).... I have a FF who would have to have fertility treatment to become pregnant due to ongoing medical issues, but because her (now ex) partner had children previously, she was unable to get any assistance.

You could try and appeal but you may be knocking your head off a brick wall....as I'm only aware of a miniscule number of adjudications which have been overturned.  It's soo annoying - you can't help who you fall in love with - best of luck, but we're here for you.

Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## chrissyl (May 20, 2013)

Thanks Shelia but I've got to try providing the funding manager actual answers or returns my calls!
Especially if I'm going to get into major debt going for IVF
X


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

How weird - I've heard the opposite, that as long as you don't have kids TOGETHER you qualify for IVF!
Best to double-and triple check, most GPs are clueless where IF funding is concerned anyway....x


----------



## chrissyl (May 20, 2013)

Hello Broody Chick,
Where abouts are you?

I got the policy from the new comm group and its scuppered any hope I had of an appeal. It does say they are looking into the policy but there will always be a get out clause to save money.
I wish we had of known about the children clause, I might not of been so honest.
I'm so gutted, if I hadn't of been encouraged to move my GP to Bucks, I would have been eligible in my home town in Beds.
I am still dumb struck as to how they can consider my partners children can replace the need for my own.

Very sad times.

Xxx


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

yes, that is indeed shocking.
I am sorry, I don't know what to say about that...

I am based in London. I may also have to appeal since my 'PCT' doesn't generally fund FET (=Frozen Embryo Transfers; I had IVF free as an egg sharer). However in my case I cannot do IVF again for health reasons, and FET would be cheaper for them to fund than a whole IVF cycle so we will see.
Thankfully I have savings in any case.

Perhaps... your partner can issue a statement to say he has no contact with his kids? Not sure if/how they might check this?
There is a legal advice section on this forum, perhaps you can ask a lawyer about your options.

Best of luck xxxxx


----------

